# Service manual 2001 Sentra



## induslad (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys i'm looking for service manual for my 2001 sentra, if someone have it on CD or hard drive please email it to me or host it somwhere so that can download it. I tried ebay but they dont have it (and on nissan's website its 217$..). I need urgently as I messed up my power window wirings on driver's side(and that window is half open...so plzzzzz). So if anyone even has that wiring diagram that will be a great help.thx in advance.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

try this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?

_search for FSM and yee shall find_


----------



## induslad (Aug 3, 2004)

I got this but I guess its for Sentra 2002. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55999&highlight=service+manual

So I hoping its gonna work.(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they are the same car. the minor changes in certain wiring things does not affect what you need to do, so any b15 FSM will work. 

this is closed. Next time please use the searc button.


----------

